# Blue Screen - 0x00000050 - BSOD



## josemg70

I've been suffering from this sympton since I bought my Gateway Desktop. I've around 75 or more from the 0x50 Page Fault in non Page Area.

I contacted Gateway support and they pointed me out to Microsoft, so I contacted Microsoft and they pointed me out to Gateway. 

I would like to hear more about this fault, and how to solve it. Each minidump is different in Hex values, but all of them are in the 0x50 message.


Jose


----------



## jcgriff2

josemg70 said:


> I've been suffering from this sympton since I bought my Gateway Desktop. I've around 75 or more from the 0x50 Page Fault in non Page Area.
> 
> I contacted Gateway support and they pointed me out to Microsoft, so I contacted Microsoft and they pointed me out to Gateway.
> 
> I would like to hear more about this fault, and how to solve it. Each minidump is different in Hex values, but all of them are in the 0x50 message.
> 
> 
> Jose




Hi. . .

I see you are "caught in the middle" as so many are - including myself the other day while on with HP support on a system at the time <24 hours old!

Gather up any and all kernel mini dumps located in c:\windows\minidump.

Also, run msinfo32 and save as an NFO file - you will see the default option.

A few other items, please - 

Please run Deckard's System Scanner (DSS), found HERE - about 1/2 down the page you will see the Deckard's link - click on it and save it to your desktop. Then do the following:

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as admin | the type exactly as it appears below (hit enter after each line):



Code:


[COLOR=red]
c:

cd %userprofile\desktop

dss /config[/COLOR]

-check every box 
-allow it to install HiJackThis

Let it run... a minute or two should do it.

One notepad will appear - main.txt, another - extra.txt will be minimized. Save them both, zip them, the dump files and msinfo32 NFO file and attach to your next post.

Also - 

Belarc Advisor report saved as a web page (*html* or* mht* (IE7/8). You can download Belarc by clicking on it below my sig below. *THIS MUST BE EMAILED TO ME - see my PM.*

Finally, is there by any chance a file name memory.dmp in the windows folder... probably several hundred mb in size?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## josemg70

Ok, I've included the DSS Report (main, extra .txt). Also, I've included my NFO file as you told me. I'm still working on zipping the dump files. It seems that I can't zip them. But it will be a huge file, due that there are 133 files and counting.

Do you want a few of them, the first 5 and the last ones, or it is mandatory to have them all?

Can you suggest me an easier way to zip the dump files?

Jose


----------



## josemg70

I've sent you the information requested on the PM... still looking for an answer to the dump files...


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

I have downloaded your files from the post and email as well. As far as the dumps - zip up the last 20 or so for now and attach to your next post.

Also, please note that we are all volunteers here and it is summer here in the Great State of New Jersey, and I do take my 4 kids to the beach almost daily. 

I will process the dumps and other reports that you have provided as soon as possible.

Thank you for your patience.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## josemg70

Ok, I found how to zip the dump files. There you have them.. just a few only.

Have fun...!!!


Jose


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

A cursory look at the files that you have provided shows me a few things:

*Per dss:*


Code:


-- Security Center -------------------------------------------------------------


Windows Internal Firewall is enabled.

FW: Windows Live OneCare Firewall v1.0.0 (Microsoft Corporation)
AV: Windows Live OneCare v1.0.0 (Microsoft Corporation) [COLOR=RED]Outdated[/COLOR]
AS: Spybot - Search and Destroy v1.0.0.5 (Safer Networking Ltd.) [COLOR=RED]Disabled[/COLOR]
AS: Windows Defender v1.1.1505.0 (Microsoft Corporation)
AS: Windows Live OneCare v1.0.0 (Microsoft Corporation) [COLOR=RED]Outdated[/COLOR]

*Per Belarc:*


Code:


Safer Networking Limited - Secure Shredder Version 1.9.0.0 *
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 5, 2, 0 *
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 5, 2, 0 *
Safer Networking Ltd. - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 5, 2, 0 *

*You are running 2 firewalls... I would suggest that you immediately un-install Windows Live OneCare. Also, your anti-virus of record according to Belarc - which according to dss is outdated:*


Code:


Virus Protection    
Windows Live OneCare Version 1.0.0 
    Realtime File Scanning On

Also, I saw that Panda made an appearance. I am not sure if that was just an on-line scan or if you have the program installed.

I would un-install EVERYTHING listed above, with a re-boot between each. Then re-install the anti-virus of your choice. Also, you need to reset Windows Firewall to default:
START | type Win Fire into the start search box | click on Windows Firewall above | select "Allow a program through Windows Firewall" on the top left | Answer the UAC prompt | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | click OK 

Furthermore, you have only 1gb of installed RAM in your system. I suggest that at least 2gb RAM is needed for Vista - especially running resource intensive applications like Microsoft Office. The lack of enough installed RAM is causing your system to utilize the page file - like memory, but using the hard drive which is much slower because of moving parts. All programs must be loaded into physical RAM before they will execute.

I also noticed that you are missing 5 Windows Updates - please see the Belarc Report toward the middle of the page. Please check your Windows Updates as one of them is listed as a critical update for Internet Explorer.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Just to let you know - I have downloaded the two zip files containing the 70 mini kernel dump files and will begin processing the latest ones shortly. This will take a little time.

Any thoughts on my last post?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Preliminary results on the dump file dated 07-25-08-01:

STOP error (bugcheck) -
 0x10000050 (0xf02514e8, 0x00000000, 0x81cf7882, 0x00000002). The probable cause listed is the Microsoft LUA File Virualization Filter driver luafv.sys.

The process running at the time was the application MsMpEng.exe, the core component of Windows Defender (which was previously known as Windows AntiSpyware).

Go into Windows Defender and check that all is well and that you can run a scan with it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*The dbug output:*


Code:


[size=2][font=normal]

Loading Dump File [D:\#Dumps\josemg70 - Vista SP1 - 07-26-08 - 0x50\Mini072508-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0x81c0a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d21c70
Debug session time: Fri Jul 25 19:58:52.212 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:08:38.301
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 10000050, {f02514e8, 0, 81cf7882, 2}

Unable to load image MpFilter.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: f02514e8, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 81cf7882, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d41868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d21420
 f02514e8 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6
81cf7882 8b07            mov     eax,dword ptr [edi]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 823a6c58 to 81cf7882

STACK_TEXT:  
a41818d4 823a6c58 00000001 00000328 6e664d46 nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x4c6
a41818f0 823a7623 856e7d08 00000328 00000000 fltmgr!FltpReallocNameControl+0x22
a4181918 823a86ec 854fb020 84603008 a4181944 fltmgr!FltpGetFileName+0x85
a4181928 823a5a04 84603008 00000000 84603008 fltmgr!FltpGetOpenedFileName+0x18
a4181944 823a6199 84603008 00000000 84603008 fltmgr!FltpCallOpenedFileNameHandler+0x8a
a418195c 823911df 84603008 00000000 00000000 fltmgr!FltpCreateFileNameInformation+0x79
a418198c 823a6713 8514b03c 8409d008 82399e01 fltmgr!FltpGetFileNameInformation+0x31d
a41819a0 a460d8aa 841cee68 85deaa50 84603008 fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformationUnsafe+0x59
a41819c0 823a59c9 85deaa50 841cee68 00000000 luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+0x67
a41819f0 823a6199 8409d008 00000000 8409d008 fltmgr!FltpCallOpenedFileNameHandler+0x4f
a4181a08 823911df 8409d008 00000102 00000000 fltmgr!FltpCreateFileNameInformation+0x79
a4181a38 823a6713 8514b03c a4181af0 00000000 fltmgr!FltpGetFileNameInformation+0x31d
a4181a4c a55132e7 841cee68 85fdae40 8409d008 fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformationUnsafe+0x59
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a4181a98 a5513914 841cee68 72a3b898 0000020a MpFilter+0x32e7
a4181b3c 823901ad 85fcf544 0216fc94 00000018 MpFilter+0x3914
a4181b88 823a5216 85fd81f0 0216fc94 00000018 fltmgr!FltpFilterMessage+0x79
a4181bbc 823a5627 85fd8100 84f56200 0216fc94 fltmgr!FltpMsgDeviceControl+0xa6
a4181c00 8238ecd5 846c0c10 84f56238 85fd81f0 fltmgr!FltpMsgDispatch+0x87
a4181c2c 81cc6053 846c0c10 84f56238 84f56238 fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0x33
a4181c44 81e565e5 85fd81f0 84f56238 84f562a8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
a4181c64 81e56d8a 846c0c10 85fd81f0 0216fc00 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1d9
a4181d00 81e40a61 846c0c10 84f56238 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x6b7
a4181d34 81c61a7a 000004c0 00000000 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x2a
a4181d34 77279a94 000004c0 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0216fc3c 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77279a94


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67
a460d8aa 8bf0            mov     esi,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: luafv

IMAGE_NAME:  luafv.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47918afb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=85fd7468 ebx=8391f3f8 ecx=83921164 edx=00000001 esi=8391f09c edi=f02514e8
eip=81cf7882 esp=a4181888 ebp=a41818d4 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010206
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x4c6:
81cf7882 8b07            mov     eax,dword ptr [edi]  ds:0023:f02514e8=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
a41818d4 823a6c58 00000001 00000328 6e664d46 nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x4c6
a41818f0 823a7623 856e7d08 00000328 00000000 fltmgr!FltpReallocNameControl+0x22 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181918 823a86ec 854fb020 84603008 a4181944 fltmgr!FltpGetFileName+0x85 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181928 823a5a04 84603008 00000000 84603008 fltmgr!FltpGetOpenedFileName+0x18 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181944 823a6199 84603008 00000000 84603008 fltmgr!FltpCallOpenedFileNameHandler+0x8a (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a418195c 823911df 84603008 00000000 00000000 fltmgr!FltpCreateFileNameInformation+0x79 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a418198c 823a6713 8514b03c 8409d008 82399e01 fltmgr!FltpGetFileNameInformation+0x31d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a41819a0 a460d8aa 841cee68 85deaa50 84603008 fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformationUnsafe+0x59 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a41819c0 823a59c9 85deaa50 841cee68 00000000 luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+0x67 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a41819f0 823a6199 8409d008 00000000 8409d008 fltmgr!FltpCallOpenedFileNameHandler+0x4f (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181a08 823911df 8409d008 00000102 00000000 fltmgr!FltpCreateFileNameInformation+0x79 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181a38 823a6713 8514b03c a4181af0 00000000 fltmgr!FltpGetFileNameInformation+0x31d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181a4c a55132e7 841cee68 85fdae40 8409d008 fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformationUnsafe+0x59 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a4181a98 a5513914 841cee68 72a3b898 0000020a MpFilter+0x32e7
a4181b3c 823901ad 85fcf544 0216fc94 00000018 MpFilter+0x3914
a4181b88 823a5216 85fd81f0 0216fc94 00000018 fltmgr!FltpFilterMessage+0x79 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181bbc 823a5627 85fd8100 84f56200 0216fc94 fltmgr!FltpMsgDeviceControl+0xa6 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181c00 8238ecd5 846c0c10 84f56238 85fd81f0 fltmgr!FltpMsgDispatch+0x87 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181c2c 81cc6053 846c0c10 84f56238 84f56238 fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0x33 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
a4181c44 81e565e5 85fd81f0 84f56238 84f562a8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
start    end        module name
8040b000 80413000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80413000 80473000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80473000 80484000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80484000 8048c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8048c000 804cd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
804cd000 805ad000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
805ad000 805c1000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
805c1000 805e6000   Dot4     Dot4.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
80603000 8067f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
8067f000 8068c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8068c000 806d2000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
806d2000 806db000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806db000 806e3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e3000 8070a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8070a000 80719000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
80719000 8071b900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8071c000 80726000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
80726000 80735000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80735000 8077f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
8077f000 80786000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
80786000 80794000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
80794000 8079b000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8079b000 807ab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
807ab000 807df000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
807df000 807f5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
81c0a000 81fc3000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812BD71)
81fc3000 81ff6000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8220b000 822ab000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
822ab000 82363000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 31 17:46:33 2006 (4547C439)
82363000 8236b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8236b000 82389000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82389000 823bb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
823bb000 823cb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
823cb000 823d3dc0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Oct 17 14:24:26 2007 (4716535A)
823d4000 823fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
82805000 82876000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
82876000 82981000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
82981000 82982000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
829ac000 829e6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
829e6000 829f7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
82a03000 82aea000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
82aea000 82b05000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
82b05000 82b14000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
82b14000 82b55000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
82b55000 82b6c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
82b6c000 82b77000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
82b77000 82b9a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
82b9a000 82ba9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
82ba9000 82bbd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
82bbd000 82bd2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
82bd2000 82be2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
82be2000 82bed000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
82bed000 82bfa000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
86201000 86310000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
86310000 86349000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
86349000 86351000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
86351000 86360000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
86360000 86387000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
86387000 86398000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
86398000 863b9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
863b9000 863c2000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
863c2000 863d1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
863e2000 863ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
863ed000 863f6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8a003000 8a6b2000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Tue Dec 12 13:49:54 2006 (457EF9D2)
8a6b2000 8a751000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:36 2008 (47918C64)
8a751000 8a75e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8a75e000 8a770000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8a770000 8a77b000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8a77b000 8a7b9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8a7b9000 8a7c8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8a7c8000 8a7f6000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8a800000 8a80a000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8a80a000 8a92f5e0   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Tue Oct 30 15:53:59 2007 (47278BD7)
8a930000 8a931700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8a932000 8a93f000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8a93f000 8a965c00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Tue Oct 31 18:13:21 2006 (4547CA81)
8a966000 8a967000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
8a971000 8a989000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:32 2008 (47918F6C)
8a989000 8a99c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8a99c000 8a9a7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8a9a7000 8a9c1000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8a9c1000 8a9cb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8a9cc000 8a9e4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8a9e5000 8a9ec000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:27 2006 (44D7743F)
8a9ec000 8a9f7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8a9f7000 8a9f8380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8a9f9000 8a9fa580   IntelDH  IntelDH.sys  Wed Sep 06 18:41:54 2006 (44FF4EB2)
8b001000 8b11c000   stwrt    stwrt.sys    Thu Nov 02 14:16:20 2006 (454A35F4)
8b11c000 8b149000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8b149000 8b16e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8b16e000 8b16e980   Cdr4_xp  Cdr4_xp.SYS  Fri Feb 02 14:08:11 2007 (45C38C1B)
8b16f000 8b16fa00   Cdralw2k Cdralw2k.SYS Fri Feb 02 16:00:38 2007 (45C3A676)
8b170000 8b171000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8b179000 8b17a000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8b180000 8b187000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8b187000 8b193000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8b193000 8b1b4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8b1b4000 8b1bc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8b1bc000 8b1c4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8b1c4000 8b1c5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8b1cf000 8b1dd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8b1dd000 8b1e6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8b1e6000 8b1f2000   msfwhlpr msfwhlpr.sys Wed Nov 28 01:38:05 2007 (474D0CCD)
8b209000 8b251000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8b251000 8b283000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8b283000 8b299000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8b299000 8b2a7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8b2a7000 8b2ba000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8b2ba000 8b2f6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8b2f6000 8b300000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8b300000 8b317000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8b317000 8b352000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8b352000 8b35b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8b35b000 8b36b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8b36b000 8b371380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8b372000 8b37a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8b37a000 8b387000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8b387000 8b392000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8b392000 8b39a000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8b39a000 8b3ac000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:22 2008 (47919052)
8b3ac000 8b3b6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8b3b6000 8b3cd000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8b3cd000 8b3da000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:14:09 2008 (47919531)
8b3da000 8b3e4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 01:14:40 2008 (47919550)
8b3e4000 8b3f1000   dot4usb  dot4usb.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:09 2008 (47918F55)
8b3f1000 8b3fa000   Dot4Prt  Dot4Prt.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:09 2008 (47918F55)
91e30000 92031000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:21:37 2008 (47C78851)
92050000 92059000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
92070000 9207e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:27:09 2008 (4791A64D)
a4604000 a461f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
a4627000 a46d6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
a46d6000 a46e6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
a46e6000 a4710000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
a4710000 a471a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
a471a000 a4721000   nmsgopro nmsgopro.sys Wed Sep 27 10:32:52 2006 (451A8B94)
a4721000 a4734000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
a4734000 a479f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
a479f000 a47bc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
a47bc000 a47d5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
a47d5000 a47ea000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
a540d000 a542d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
a542d000 a544c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
a544c000 a5485000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:40 2008 (47918A88)
a5485000 a549d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
a549d000 a54c4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
a54c4000 a5510000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
a5510000 a551ef80   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Jun 15 19:36:30 2007 (4673227E)
a551f000 a5520000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
a5526000 a5538000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:23 2008 (47919107)
a5538000 a5550000   msfwdrv  msfwdrv.sys  Wed Nov 28 01:38:08 2007 (474D0CD0)
a5550000 a5551d00   nmsunidr nmsunidr.sys Thu May 25 13:04:54 2006 (4475E3B6)
a6003000 a60e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a60e1000 a60eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a60eb000 a60f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
a60f7000 a610b580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
a610c000 a611e000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
a611e000 a6129000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
a6129000 a6135000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
a6135000 a6168000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:01:16 2008 (4791922C)

Unloaded modules:
a616e000 a6171000   cpuz_x32.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a616b000 a616e000   RkPavproc1.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a6168000 a616b000   RkPavproc1.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a461f000 a4627000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
863c2000 863cf000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
863cf000 863da000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
863da000 863e2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a9e4000 8a9e5000   Cdralw2k.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a9cb000 8a9cc000   Cdr4_xp.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmvm luafv
start    end        module name
a4604000 a461f000   luafv      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\luafv.pdb\AFEFF0317CAB45B1B7D7040015E635CB2\luafv.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: luafv.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\luafv.sys\47918AFB1b000\luafv.sys
    Image path: luafv.sys
    Image name: luafv.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
    CheckSum:         0001EE65
    ImageSize:        0001B000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     luafv.sys
    OriginalFilename: luafv.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  LUA File Virtualization Filter Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> !process
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d4186c
PROCESS 85def020  SessionId: none  Cid: 0398    Peb: 7ffd3000  ParentCid: 0268
    DirBase: 3d233160  ObjectTable: 914bc7e8  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: MsMpEng.exe
    VadRoot 85fae178 Vads 320 Clone 0 Private 21090. Modified 60667. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap 86a08dc8
    Token                             a3a2cce0
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         119712
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      17384
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (12484, 50, 345) (49936KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                47780
    VirtualSize                       176 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   254 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    693106
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      8
    CommitCharge                      24332

        *** Error in reading nt!_ETHREAD @ 85def320

[/size][/font]


----------



## josemg70

Ok, I've uninstalled the Windows One Live Care. This software came into my machine because I was looking for an answer. Once expired the trial, I didn't updated the license. The problem was still present at that moment as the same way it was before it. 

I would believe the theory on the memory space. I've been having this crashes since I bought the computer, so I don't think that any software would be the problem. 

I also uninstalled the Office 2007 that I need no more, so it just cleared out about 300 MB in the hard drive. 

One curious thing about the Windows Update. I don't remember changing the automatic updates, but from time to time, I found that it has been disabled as the same as the Windows Firewall Settings. Any reason other than viruses?

I've followed your instructions as you described before, and I'll be monitoring the computer response during the next few days (it crashes almost every day or every other day!!!)

Could you check the 2007 minidumps, specially from July and August, where I basically bought the computer (June 30, 2007)?

By the way, the computer crashes today before I had the chance to read your posts...

Jose


----------



## josemg70

I forgot to tell you, I have scanned the memory several times, several different days without any concerns. The results shows that the memory is ok.


----------



## josemg70

The Panda, I think that it was an online scan looking for a probable virus crashing my computer. The scan was negative.


----------



## josemg70

Ok, I've scanned the computer with the Windows Defender and it came clean. So it seems that the computer integrity is ok. Also scanned with the Spybot Search and Destroy and also came clean. Spybot was disabled for automatic updates, so I've enabled again.

As I mentioned before, the computer crashed since the very first week, what it tells me that no changes after the firewalls, antiviruses, and whatsoever I did was the solution for the 0x50 crashes.

What do you think? In the meantime, I'll be looking for a memory upgrade of about an additional 1GB and see what happens...

Jose


----------



## josemg70

As you told me. I don't know why I didn't see this coming. Check out the memory resources...

Jose


----------



## jcgriff2

Good Morning Jose. . .

I believe you are one of many that followed the recommendations back when and just figured 1gb of RAM would suffice. This is the same story for those suffering now with 256mb RAM running XP SP3. The way I see it is that Vista is not the one actually needing 2gb, it is the applications that we add on top of Vista that never seem to be included in the initial equasion. Vista itself can run just fine on 1gb, but as soon as you add anti-virus, it's all over. I have two Vista systems here with 1gb RAM - but they run no anti-virus software and are used by the kids and their friends for the Internet. When it comes time to play their Sims or Disney games, they all scatter looking for the 2gb and 4gb RAM systems. I certainly don't believe that 1gb + no anti-virus is for everyone - but they download so many of the 30-day trial games it is just easier for me to re-format and re-install when the system starts to degrade. Now. . .


I am in the midst of processing all 69 memory dumps and will let you know of their results as they become available. One thing that I have noticed so far is that they all contain the bugcheck 0x00000050 - and it started with that first BSOD on July 27, 2007. Another recurring item is the program running at the time of some of the crashes - stacsv.exe, which belongs to SigmaTel (AC-97 and HD-Audio). But SigmaTel was acquired by Integrated Device Technology, Inc. (IDT) in July 2006. Whether they ever updated the drivers for Vista, I don't know. But your audio is an area to look at - have there been any problems with audio?

Your screen shot shows installed physical RAM usage of 828mb/1gb = 81%. Another item of interest was the area on the bottom left titled "Kernel Memory" - 90mb total kernel memory and below that the TaskManager shows 52 running processes. This number seemed low to me - then I counted 58 of them in msinfo32. A check of two Vista systems here shows one with 91 processes running and 1.36gb RAM in use out of 2gb. The other shows 107 processes w/ RAM usage at 3.22gb out of 4gb total. The aggregate kernel memory totals were 257mb and 309mb respectively. Just to note - on both systems, Internet Explorer was consuming over 500mb of RAM on its own - a normal occurrence here. 

Your numbers in addition to the memory dumps indicate to me that the system is probably using the page file more than it would if more RAM was present - and this has the potential to slow it down. But where were the rest of the applications that should normally be running? I then checked the wercon (Problem Reports and Solutions) area in your msinfo32 and found that on July 25th, 2008, at 10:53 pm, 45 applications failed within one minute:


Code:


7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 171540935, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: SHELL32.dll
P5: 6.0.6000.16513
P6: 4681c95d
P7: 0008f9d0
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 171785129, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: SHELL32.dll
P5: 6.0.6000.16513
P6: 4681c95d
P7: 0008eedc
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 676770002, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: mshtml.dll
P5: 8.0.6001.17184
P6: 47ccc7ab
P7: c0000005
P8: 002c0999
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 172066541, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: urlmon.dll
P5: 7.0.6000.16609
P6: 47577550
P7: 00003bb1
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 720383181, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IML32.dll
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8238a
P7: c0000005
P8: 000528fd
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 678701778, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: msvcrt.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a727
P7: c0000005
P8: 00009f00
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 187455808, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: c0ef
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 720383181, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IML32.dll
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8238a
P7: c0000005
P8: 000528fd
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 736869481, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: mshtml.dll
P5: 8.0.6001.17184
P6: 47ccc7ab
P7: c0000005
P8: 00157711
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 696910324, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IML32.dll
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8238a
P7: c0000005
P8: 0006928c
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 706742448, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: DirectSound.x32
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8277b
P7: c0000005
P8: 00002af9
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 171638207, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: SHELL32.dll
P5: 6.0.6000.16513
P6: 4681c95d
P7: 0008f254
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 720383181, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IML32.dll
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8238a
P7: c0000005
P8: 000528fd
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 354270121, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AgentSvr.exe
P2: 5.2.3790.1241
P3: 4549b649
P4: AgentSvr.exe
P5: 5.2.3790.1241
P6: 4549b649
P7: c0000005
P8: 00019f25
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 678701778, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: msvcrt.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a727
P7: c0000005
P8: 00009f00
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 736869481, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: mshtml.dll
P5: 8.0.6001.17184
P6: 47ccc7ab
P7: c0000005
P8: 00157711
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 757864768, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: Flash9f.ocx
P5: 9.0.124.0
P6: 47e8643e
P7: c0000005
P8: 00052551
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Jose\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0c9952c1\WERC34E.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Jose\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0c9952c1\WERD47E.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Jose\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0c9952c1\WERDAA7.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 652935014, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: IML32.dll
P5: 10.2.0.23
P6: 46b8238a
P7: c0000005
P8: 0000c32c
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 187394685, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: StackHash_fd00
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 00000000
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 548294027, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16546
P3: 46c64caf
P4: StackHash_8d13
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 0866207b
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 680804779, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: msvcrt.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a727
P7: c0000005
P8: 00009f2b
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 726015382, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: msvcrt.dll
P5: 7.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a727
P7: c0000005
P8: 00009f26
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 19862855, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hpqscnvw.exe
P2: 8.1.0.52
P3: 458016e1
P4: e248
P5: 4
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 596853865, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: urlmon.dll
P5: 7.0.6000.16575
P6: 470c4de2
P7: c0000005
P8: 0000902e
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 757864768, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: Flash9f.ocx
P5: 9.0.124.0
P6: 47e8643e
P7: c0000005
P8: 00052551
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 743841649, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IEFRAME.dll
P5: 8.0.6001.17184
P6: 47ccc80c
P7: c0000005
P8: 000b9d90
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 19862855, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hpqscnvw.exe
P2: 8.1.0.52
P3: 458016e1
P4: e248
P5: 4
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 743841649, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.6001.17184
P3: 47ccc78e
P4: IEFRAME.dll
P5: 8.0.6001.17184
P6: 47ccc80c
P7: c0000005
P8: 000b9d90
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 171443503, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16609
P3: 47575b9a
P4: 3c85
P5: 2052
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 129779941, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: StackHash_8d13
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 00000000
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 565477073, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 7.0.6000.16575
P3: 470c3339
P4: rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
P5: 1.0.0.336
P6: 46d61044
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001a18a
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8829787, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: spybotsd_includes.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: spybotsd_includes.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 1
P7: 201
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3339758, type 5
Event Name: MemDiagV1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1024
P2: Manual
P3: Immediate
P4: Pass
P5: Standard
P6: 0
P7: 0
P8: 330
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 162738208, type 5
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000
P2: VistaSP1-KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.0.18000
P3: 800736cc
P4: Stage
P5: Absent
P6: Staged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 159336341, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001.18000:1
P2: base\wcp\manifestparser\hashverify.cpp
P3: Windows::ManifestParser::Rtl::CmsVerifyFileHashes
P4: 547
P5: c015001b
P6: 0x9ca9e3d7
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10228956, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: devcon.exe
P2: 5.2.3790.1830
P3: Windows Setup API
P4: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
P5: Microsoft Corporation
P6: 1
P7: 200
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9498235, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Setup[1].exe
P2: 5.2.3668.0
P3: Windows® Installer Internet Download Bootstrap
P4: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
P5: Microsoft Corporation
P6: 1
P7: 2
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

7/25/2008 10:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9070062, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: unins000.exe
P2: 51.4.0.0
P3: Inno Setup Uninstaller
P4: unknown
P5: Jordan Russell
P6: 10
P7: 2
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

Please go into wercon and click on "See problems to check" as you should find these these and more among the > 1,000 app failures that I saw listed in msinfo32. Then click on find a solution... it will take a while. It may not come back with any.
START | type wercon into the start search box | click on wercon/Problem Reports and Solutions.

Also, other areas to check are the Performance Monitor (type perfmon into the start search box) and the Event Viewer (eventvwr). In eventvwr, start with the Admin log, then go into the others. There are ~54 event logs in Vista. Check in with Windows Updates as well to assure that all available updates are installed.


I do believe that you should upgrade your RAM to at least 2gb as some of those errors in wercon contained the verbage "resource exhaustion" - check it out in the Event Viewer there are 3 logs specific to this subject - go into Application and Services Logs; Microsoft; Windows; then scroll down to Resource Exhaustion and see what it says.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Jose. . .

I have processed all 69 of the memory dumps. I put together two summaries. First is the STOP error (bugcheck) codes. They all are 0x50, although you will see some as 0x10000050 - which is basically the same.



Code:


[size=2][font=normal][color=blue]
[b][color=red]This is a summary of the STOP error (bugcheck) codes:[/b][/color]

BugCheck 50, {f981b3e4, 1, 81d59dc9, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f138e230, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f84b7190, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f3386bc8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f6078da0, 1, 81d4eb1b, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f546d6b8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f1d8dc90, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f5838440, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f5033e70, 1, 81d59eee, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f41b7440, 1, 81d59eec, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f592f7f8, 1, 81d59db9, 2}
BugCheck 50, {fe18b008, 0, 81ce7527, 0}
BugCheck 50, {f412d0c8, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f312d558, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f60c2a44, 1, 81d59db9, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f521f3ac, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f5a20008, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f0da49d8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f2c51ef0, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f2a892d4, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f324beb0, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f28252e0, 0, 81cb9d7f, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f2b2ba70, 1, 81d4eb17, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f514ccfc, 0, 81d4f115, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f874dcb8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f870ad60, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f84a35ac, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f469f054, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
BugCheck 50, {f12b5338, 1, 81cb9e9a, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f09b0390, 1, 81cf996b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f26342d8, 1, 81c75646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f3c8cb58, 1, 81d0196b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f022a60c, 1, 81e5e0c1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1050aa0, 1, 81c6b646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f15c35d8, 1, 81d3d96b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f0ba7008, 0, 81d39882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {fc21b918, 1, 81cf596b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f2145198, 0, 81d21882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f3d0ed50, 0, 81cf1882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {fcc2dc30, 1, 81d3f96b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f4c9ff5c, 1, 81c33646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f073114c, 1, 81e43e0b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f0b66d74, 1, 81e240c1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f86c2200, 0, 81d29882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f44eac60, 1, 81cef96b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f5c21d8c, 1, 81e5a0c1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1459640, 0, 81c6d52b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f2b2897c, 1, 81cf12a1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1233e54, 1, 81e3de0b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1316b70, 0, 81d2f882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f502275c, 0, 81e544d3, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1884548, 1, 81d3396b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f4d2fd50, 1, 81e180c1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {fa50c468, 0, 81cfb882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f61089ac, 1, 81d332a1, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1e05d08, 1, 81e4e1bd, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f00deb08, 0, 81cfb882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f04a8550, 1, 81d0196b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f802a4a0, 1, 81e0df07, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f6a8668c, 1, 81e41f07, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f4608a88, 1, 81c5d646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f501ba04, 1, 81c3b646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f12d0978, 0, 81d33882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1450008, 1, 81d2596b, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f011c848, 1, 81c67646, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1c4fb98, 0, 81cf5882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f821d180, 0, 81cf5882, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f1e87354, 1, 81e5c1bd, 2}
BugCheck 10000050, {f02514e8, 0, 81cf7882, 2}

[/size][/font][/color]


.
*And the second summary shows you the date and time of the crash, the system uptime, the bugcheck, the probable cause and the process that was running at the time of BSOD:*


Code:


[size=2][font=normal][color=black][b]

Debug session time: Fri Jul 27 20:54:41.476 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:09.193
BugCheck 50, {f981b3e4, 1, 81d59dc9, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Aug 23 20:09:23.570 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 8 days 2:16:53.695
BugCheck 50, {f138e230, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Tue Aug 28 12:47:42.962 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:18:50.885
BugCheck 50, {f84b7190, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+605 )
PROCESS_NAME:  bigfix.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Aug 30 20:00:26.462 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 7:11:59.008
BugCheck 50, {f3386bc8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Aug 31 17:48:51.022 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:17:15.784
BugCheck 50, {f6078da0, 1, 81d4eb1b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5d )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Sep  7 12:55:34.967 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 18:47:28.897
BugCheck 50, {f546d6b8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sat Sep 15 15:32:01.263 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 8 days 2:32:17.565
BugCheck 50, {f1d8dc90, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+605 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sat Sep 15 17:56:05.506 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:22:54.702
BugCheck 50, {f5838440, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+605 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Sep 21 10:32:08.086 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 5 days 16:29:19.562
BugCheck 50, {f5033e70, 1, 81d59eee, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpFreeDelayItem+67 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Oct  3 19:39:05.947 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:33:26.842
BugCheck 50, {f41b7440, 1, 81d59eec, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpFreeDelayItem+65 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Oct  5 15:56:31.752 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 19:41:29.788
BugCheck 50, {f592f7f8, 1, 81d59db9, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Oct 10 21:20:22.149 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 5 days 5:19:59.336
BugCheck 50, {fe18b008, 0, 81ce7527, 0}
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvAllocatePool+a1 )
PROCESS_NAME:  bigfix.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Oct 21 19:07:04.689 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 9:36:19.185
BugCheck 50, {f412d0c8, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!operator new[]+21 )
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Oct 24 19:56:03.093 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 0:48:10.352
BugCheck 50, {f312d558, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+605 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Nov  2 18:50:55.086 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 6 days 9:30:20.536
BugCheck 50, {f60c2a44, 1, 81d59db9, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  MSASCui.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Nov  4 20:20:13.031 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:51:31.377
BugCheck 50, {f521f3ac, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+2b3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Nov 21 21:20:09.531 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:16:56.878
BugCheck 50, {f5a20008, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  bigfix.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sat Nov 24 16:22:03.751 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 19:01:06.690
BugCheck 50, {f0da49d8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Nov 26 10:48:14.074 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 18:23:17.169
BugCheck 50, {f2c51ef0, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Nov 26 11:30:00.448 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:19.852
BugCheck 50, {f2a892d4, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+2b3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Nov 28 21:47:32.514 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 10:15:45.344
BugCheck 50, {f324beb0, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Nov 28 22:15:54.631 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:34.995
BugCheck 50, {f28252e0, 0, 81cb9d7f, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+8b )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Nov 30 22:20:18.823 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 12:26:41.190
BugCheck 50, {f2b2ba70, 1, 81d4eb17, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5d )
PROCESS_NAME:  lsass.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Dec  3 11:39:27.185 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 12:37:27.227
BugCheck 50, {f514ccfc, 0, 81d4f115, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+ba )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Dec  3 21:17:50.835 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:36:36.561
BugCheck 50, {f874dcb8, 0, 81ce7527, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+51c )
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchFilterHos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Dec  3 22:55:22.722 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:06.440
BugCheck 50, {f870ad60, 1, 81ce7610, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+605 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Dec  7 09:43:07.748 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 10:46:33.719
BugCheck 50, {f84a35ac, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+2b3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Tue Dec 18 19:56:43.603 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:29:53.647
BugCheck 50, {f469f054, 1, 81ce89b7, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+2b3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Dec 20 21:35:09.721 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 1:34:26.975
BugCheck 50, {f12b5338, 1, 81cb9e9a, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+1a6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jun  2 10:05:54.484 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 22:18:27.149
BugCheck 10000050, {f09b0390, 1, 81cf996b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jun  4 20:32:54.984 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 8:04:26.465
BugCheck 10000050, {f26342d8, 1, 81c75646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jun  5 19:07:06.807 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:33:38.211
BugCheck 10000050, {f3c8cb58, 1, 81d0196b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Jun  6 18:57:02.235 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:21:21.500
BugCheck 10000050, {f022a60c, 1, 81e5e0c1, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Jun  8 15:56:11.350 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 5:13:11.870
BugCheck 10000050, {f1050aa0, 1, 81c6b646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Jun  8 19:11:13.400 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:13:51.652
BugCheck 10000050, {f15c35d8, 1, 81d3d96b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jun  9 15:26:34.435 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:10:38.794
BugCheck 10000050, {f0ba7008, 0, 81d39882, 2}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+108 )
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jun  9 22:16:42.495 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:48:54.109
BugCheck 10000050, {fc21b918, 1, 81cf596b, 2}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+108 )
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jun 11 23:53:27.977 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 13:38:13.599
BugCheck 10000050, {f2145198, 0, 81d21882, 2}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+108 )
PROCESS_NAME:  WinMail.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jun 12 06:06:46.927 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:57:16.633
BugCheck 10000050, {f3d0ed50, 0, 81cf1882, 2}
Probably caused by : MpFilter.sys ( MpFilter+7e5d )
PROCESS_NAME:  mcupdate.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jun 18 12:58:38.114 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 0:15:04.502
BugCheck 10000050, {fcc2dc30, 1, 81d3f96b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jun 18 23:04:57.219 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:05:41.120
BugCheck 10000050, {f4c9ff5c, 1, 81c33646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jun 19 17:58:51.881 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:14:28.257
BugCheck 10000050, {f073114c, 1, 81e43e0b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5f )
PROCESS_NAME:  winss.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Jun 20 08:57:21.225 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:57:54.477
BugCheck 10000050, {f0b66d74, 1, 81e240c1, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sat Jun 21 09:56:43.867 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:58:51.667
BugCheck 10000050, {f86c2200, 0, 81d29882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Tue Jun 24 21:08:54.114 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 4:09:14.352
BugCheck 10000050, {f44eac60, 1, 81cef96b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jun 25 14:22:06.013 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:12:31.005
BugCheck 10000050, {f5c21d8c, 1, 81e5a0c1, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jun 26 20:36:44.877 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:08:49.689
BugCheck 10000050, {f1459640, 0, 81c6d52b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+73 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Jun 27 15:54:44.365 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:17:27.523
BugCheck 10000050, {f2b2897c, 1, 81cf12a1, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+29c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Jun 29 18:16:11.518 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 2:20:42.144
BugCheck 10000050, {f1233e54, 1, 81e3de0b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5f )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jun 30 11:34:19.869 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:17:04.393
BugCheck 10000050, {f1316b70, 0, 81d2f882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jul  3 19:57:23.046 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 8:22:32.870
BugCheck 10000050, {f502275c, 0, 81e544d3, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+ba )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sat Jul  5 21:05:14.084 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:55:59.769
BugCheck 10000050, {f1884548, 1, 81d3396b, 2}
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvBuildAdminInformation+48 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul  7 12:59:15.850 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 15:53:07.101
BugCheck 10000050, {f4d2fd50, 1, 81e180c1, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul  7 16:19:32.267 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:59:24.156
BugCheck 10000050, {fa50c468, 0, 81cfb882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul  7 18:27:55.920 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:07:54.757
BugCheck 10000050, {f61089ac, 1, 81d332a1, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+29c )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jul 10 21:25:42.564 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:38:47.948
BugCheck 10000050, {f1e05d08, 1, 81e4e1bd, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Jul 11 10:27:52.251 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:32.141
BugCheck 10000050, {f00deb08, 0, 81cfb882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Jul 13 11:36:01.583 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:04:33.505
BugCheck 10000050, {f04a8550, 1, 81d0196b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Sun Jul 13 17:21:56.835 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:45:25.231
BugCheck 10000050, {f802a4a0, 1, 81e0df07, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5f )
PROCESS_NAME:  winss.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Tue Jul 15 19:39:47.840 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:21:06.840
BugCheck 10000050, {f6a8668c, 1, 81e41f07, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpRemoveFromDelayedClose+5f )
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocolH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Wed Jul 16 23:05:06.484 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:50:15.871
BugCheck 10000050, {f4608a88, 1, 81c5d646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jul 17 19:05:15.059 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:52.778
BugCheck 10000050, {f501ba04, 1, 81c3b646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul 21 19:09:47.554 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:50:36.320
BugCheck 10000050, {f12d0978, 0, 81d33882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul 21 20:26:34.255 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:50.134
BugCheck 10000050, {f1450008, 1, 81d2596b, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+5af )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Mon Jul 21 21:25:10.324 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:48.228
BugCheck 10000050, {f011c848, 1, 81c67646, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+18e )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Tue Jul 22 22:06:09.388 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:53:24.322
BugCheck 10000050, {f1c4fb98, 0, 81cf5882, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4c6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jul 24 20:33:06.644 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:56:08.739
BugCheck 10000050, {f821d180, 0, 81cf5882, 2}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+108 )
PROCESS_NAME:  DfrgNtfs.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Jul 24 21:26:14.371 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:49.192
BugCheck 10000050, {f1e87354, 1, 81e5c1bd, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpAllocateDelayItem+8f )
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Fri Jul 25 19:58:52.212 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:08:38.301
BugCheck 10000050, {f02514e8, 0, 81cf7882, 2}
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvGenerateFileName+67 )
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
[/b]
[/size][/font][/color]


Finally, the dbug output for all 69 dumps are attached to this post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## josemg70

Ok, just so you know, the computer just died. I've called support and will be back in business in a week or so.

One of the points you mentioned before was about the audio drive. Previousky of this thread, I've disabled the audio drv (not uninstalled) without sucess. Then, I'd disabled the media card reader w/o sucess either. I'll guess I'm gonna need a new audio card?

About the results, I'm gonna need some help, because it doesn't tell me anything, so if you can interpret in just plain english I'll be more than pleased. 

I appreciate your valuable time to help people over the net just like me. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one.

I'll be back with the computer and the 2GB memory in a week or so...

Jose


----------



## josemg70

thnks for the results and the further evaluation. I don't know what they mean, so I'm still blind at this. About the audio drv, I've disabled before and still have the BSOD. I also tried with the media drive w/o any positive improvement. As a matter of fact, the computer just died on me while I was reading your last post. The good news is that I just got the new memory (2GB) and the computer support will be fixing up my PC in a week or so. @ still have internet and email acess through my phone, so I ream my mails daily.

I'll contact you later w the computer gets fixed up...

Jose


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Jose. . .

My last post was basically the memory dump details following the first. All of the BSODs were basically the same - some module was unable to read from a certain memory location. Whether or not it is in fact referring to bad RAM or a bad address in the page file is unknown. One of the functions of the page file is to convert virtual memory address into physical memory addresses.

When the system comes back up, I would suggest that you run a chkdsk /r (then re-boot). Also, we will get rid of the page file temporarily to run a defrag using Auslogics disk defrag on the hard drive, then re-enable the page file. 

The bucheck of 0x50 is a tough one to solve as it is usually hardware related. The memory is certainly a step in the right direction as I believe the system was resource exhausted.

Looking back now, it appears that you may have run the reports while in SAFEMODE, hence the reason for the limited number of Vista Services running. Is this the case?

Also... was this an upgrade to Vista from XP? Do you have your Vista DVD if needed?

Let me know when your system is back up and we will check the performance of it via the Reliability and Performance monitor to start. The Event Logs will be crucial - as they may contain additional answers.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*EDIT:* I also noticed that you are running IE8 - what prompted you to install IE8?

.


----------



## t-wolf

Actually, strange as it may sound, I had similar errors for over a month when I swapped one of my boxes to Vista. The problem ended up being that my power supply wasn't strong enough (was around 350-400w), and once I changed it to a 550-600ish w supply, no more errors. 

The other option as someone said above I think, would be insufficient RAM. Vista needs 2gb (Recommended at least 4gb though) to run effectively in the mode you're using. 

Best of luck on getting it to work though.


----------



## josemg70

OK Buddies, I'm back.

Just came back from darkness into the light. My computer is up and running and I'm pretty satisfied within the results as of right now.

Two things into this case. The computer just died in the motherboard. I personally think it was just a matter of time because I was receiving exactly the same error since I bought the computer more than a year ago. Customer service just told me that sometimes the memory sockets gets loose or had some cold welds, within the connector, so, replacing the board just shot 2 birds with only one shot...

The second point is that I've installed my 2 GB memory. I didn't went on 4 because the user manual said up to 2 GB. Just got informed that I can run 4. My bad. Anyway, the memory cost me only 47 bucks with shipping and I probably can do an upgrade later on if necessary.

A concern that probably can still be resident in my PC is that the Power Supply is kind of underpowered (300-350 Watts), so maybe I'll be moving into a 500W at least just to have enough juice available, just in case...


My resources jumped from 81% to 40's% so I'm pretty much satisfied how's is performing. I'll be in touch within a week or so just to keep in touch and make it sure that is till working properly.

My solution:

Memory Replaced
Motherboard Replaced

Power Supply:
Will be replaced as a preventative issue.


Thanks for your support, 


Jose


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi Jose. . .

Great news that you are back up and running.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## macblob

I have had the same problem since the June of last year. Found out the same thing that you did with the loose hardware and low power. 

Low power supply of 350 watt. HVR 1600 TV Tuner, Nvidia 6150SE intigrated Graphics, Gateway GT5432.

I upgraded to a Nvidia 7300 graphics card and 440 watt power supply and totalled my memory to 2 Gb.

This was all good until the begining of this year and especially february to this month. Crash dumbs up the ying yang.

Attempted to install Vista SP1 several times in between all of the hardware changes. No luck there either.

So I bought a total of 4 gb of ram, and a 500 watt power supply. Changed out my TV tuner card for an ATI Theater Pro 650 USB. Changed out my DVD burner from the default one to a Samsung SH-S203N Sata. (Which never worked right either)Still did not help. 

Still no good.

Changed back down to 2 Gb of Ram. Finally was able to install Vista Service Pack 1. Changed out my Graphics card for a Nvidia 8800. Changed out my DVD burner with a LG CSA-H54L. My Monitor with a Hanspree 28".

Now I do not crash YET. Amaizing....YET!


----------

